

Apple's patent attack (details on the patents involved) - rythie
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/376793/10114a6d3effac11/

======
jhancock
Patent number: 7479949
[http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=dCKzAAAAEBAJ&dq=7...](http://www.google.com/patents/about?id=dCKzAAAAEBAJ&dq=7479949)

Filing date: Apr 11, 2008 - Issue date: Jan 20, 2009

Less than a year from filing to issue!!!?? Do "frequent filers" get in a
special priority queue at the USPTO?

